# Reliable laser thermometer for soap making?



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Can someone recommend an accurate, reliable and low cost laser thermometer for soap making?

Thanks!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 1, 2016)

I got one from Costco a few years ago that works great.

In the beginning I used both types of thermometer and it was quite accurate.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't actually use one for soap making any more. I might do for an EO after the cook in HP, but even then I tend to go by feel.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't use it for Soapmaking any more but I got one from Harbor Freight and it works great.


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!  About how much should I pay for one?


----------



## Serene (Jan 1, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=laser+thermometer


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 1, 2016)

I got the one Serene posted as a Christmas gift and I'm having such a blast with it! Not only in soap making but also checking temps in my freezer, fridge, outdoor items, my lunch, the dog's paw, my hubby's hand, etc. With the wide range of temps, it's useful for many areas of life.


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2016)

KristaY said:


> I got the one Serene posted as a Christmas gift and I'm having such a blast with it! Not only in soap making but also checking temps in my freezer, fridge, outdoor items, my lunch, the dog's paw, my hubby's hand, etc. With the wide range of temps, it's useful for many areas of life.



Me too!  I use mine for checking the aquarium temperature, checking to see if the heater is working correctly, checking the oven temp, checking the water temperature when making bread... and the list goes on and on.


----------



## narnia (Jan 1, 2016)

Susie said:


> Me too!  I use mine for checking the aquarium temperature, checking to see if the heater is working correctly, checking the oven temp, checking the water temperature when making bread... and the list goes on and on.



Which one?  It is a page full of them.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 3, 2016)

I have this one from Harbor Freight, and it is on sale  
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=laser+thermometer


----------



## Serene (Jan 3, 2016)

narnia said:


> Which one?  It is a page full of them.



Narnia,

There are many different choices.  It is up to you to decide which one you can afford, like, and want.    
  We do not know what your budget is.   Even if we knew your budget, wouldn't you like to have a say in what you get?  It is also a good idea to look at the reviews and compare.   Just because a brand of thermometer worked for us it does not mean it will work for you.    There is also the possibility that we overlooked something within the reviews that may make the thermometer not as good of a choice as we thought when we recommend it to you.

Go over the reviews and make a choice based on that and what you can afford.

I hope this helps

Sere


----------

